# Toilet training fail!



## Dulciedog (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi dulcie still hasn't got the hang of toilet training. Some days better than others but still wees and occasionally poos in sitting room in front of me like she has no clue! I never reprimand so wondering if my own fault. Have I the eldest pup still not trained? Feeling like a rubbish owner


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady was about Dulcie's age when she finally got it....she was so long and hard about it, and alot had to do with us figuring out her scheduel, and giving her a way to let us know she had to go out. 
We started using the bell....within 2 days she was PERFECT!!! and the only mistake we have had since was when she was sick...
Have you tried training her with a bell?? they pick it up very easy.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Gaby
Maybe you need to go right back to basics taking Dulcie out every half hour, after naps and after food or water. Lots of praise and reward when you have success! We used a training spray which I think helped Lolly to know where she was supposed to go. I'd take her outside, spray the grass, she'd have a quick sniff and immediately do a wee! That made it easier to get success and praise her.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I went through the same with Izzy. Julie (Milliedog) gave me some really helpful advice she had picked up from a police dog trainer - show your pup what she has done, firmly say NO and take her straight out. It did help me, Izzy is still not 100% reliable at 9 months, if it is raining she doesn't bother going out unless I make her (we have a dogflap so she can go out whenever she needs during the day)
Don't despair, and don't beat yourself up. It just takes longer for some pups than others, you will get there with Dulcie too :hug:


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Gaby, 

I'm sorry to hear you've been having problems. As others have mentioned puppies develop at different stages so try not to worry or beat yourself up too much. 

Our puppy Saffi is only nine weeks but we literally take her out every 25 minutes when she is awake. We sometimes carry her when she's fast asleep too. We go bananas when she succeeds and then we play with her. Would you consider going back to basics and perhaps giving her a treat when she succeeds? I'm sure she'll pick up pretty quickly that a pee/poo outside means something yummy for her tummy


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly wasn't the easiest re toilet training. I kept thinking she'd got the hang of it and all seemed good for a while, then it was like it was back to square one! I really got down about it at one point... but then suddenly all was well and we forgot there'd been a problem! Just takes patience and reminding yourself that it will be ok! All puppies are different.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Maggie was a nightmare! She has only decently got there and she is 11 months! Consistency is the key. It's hard hard work but u get there. I did the showing her what she had done method saying no and then outside and it defo works now she is older. It was more wetting we had a prob with than poo, she seemed to have more control when it came to poo. Emma x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

If she is going to the toilet infront of you is she showing any signs of needing to go? It is a tricky one because I believe they should understand that toileting indoors is a no no but we cannot get cross if we miss the signs. Hattie has been quite good since 16 weeks I caught her the other day just about to squat for a wee on the rug by the back door so said no firmly (not shouting) then let her out to finish. To be fair she was by the door I just missed the sign!.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

The trouble is, your front room carpet will begin to smell like the right place to toilet. 
When you clean it up what are you using. We were told to use a biological cleaner, not just carpet cleaner. Either use made up biological washing powder or their is spray you can buy from pet shops designed to de-oderise and remove the bacteria from their toileting.

As Ali has said above, if she's over 4 months old, then no matter when she's been to the toilet, if you find it tell her its wrong. Hold her nose over the offending mess, give a firm No and take her outside and give the toilet command, so she can associate that toileting needs to be outside.

By the way have you named it when she toilets outside, ie Go Wee, Go Toilet etc. This helps her to understand that its a good thing to do outside. Next time she's out there and she does go toilet, name it whilst she's actually doing it. Be careful on to say Good Girl first as this may become the toilet command 

Once she's finished, tell her good girl, praise and give a treat.

Good luck. She will succeed, girls are notorious at being slow to toilet train.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie wasnt very quick to learn toilet training either. I found what finally worked was (other than taking her outside every half hour) catching her in the act and whipping her outside with a firm no. This did require lots of following her around and looking for the signs ie sniffing the ground. It also helped taking her to the same place outside where there must have been lots her of her own pee smells!


----------



## lizzysmudge (Oct 24, 2011)

Smudge is just getting the hang of it now, we can go several days with no accidents, then whoops! But to be fair it's more my fault than hers........ I get lulled into a false sense of security!! I am doing the bell with her, again sometimes she is good.............other times I think she thinks it is a game! As I come running when the bell is hit!! Think I am not doing it quite right.............. So any tips on the bell I would really appreciate! nice to be back looking on the web site, had one heck of a time with my shoulder replacement op!!  but feeling more human now


----------



## Dulciedog (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you to everyone for your useful tips and advice. Sorry for late response - don't often get on here! Just to update you all Dulcie seems to have cracked it! All the hard work and patience has paid off and had no accidents for the last 4 weeks hoorah! She also often goes through the night too so that's really good. Just got to work on the barking jumping up and nipping now lol!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Gaby so glad she's got the hang of it 
Did it all just click for her or did you have to try out a couple of the suggestions?


----------

